# Please Post All of Your Favorites Blues Music



## Ruthanne (May 6, 2020)

Please post your favorite blues music

There's a lot of blues on this cd/album:

Eric Clapton:  Pilgrim Album


----------



## JustBonee (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (May 6, 2020)

OMG, where to start...

Johnny Lee Hooker, Buddy Guy, Professor Longhair, Albert King, and so many more.

If I were to pick a favourite of mine, this would be it.


----------



## JaniceM (May 6, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> OMG, where to start...
> 
> Johnny Lee Hooker, Buddy Guy, Professor Longhair, Albert King, and so many more.
> 
> If I were to pick a favourite of mine, this would be it.


One of my favorite musicians!!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 6, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> One of my favorite musicians!!!


He truly is a marvel, isn't he, Janice!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 6, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> OMG, where to start...
> 
> Johnny Lee Hooker, Buddy Guy, Professor Longhair, Albert King, and so many more.
> 
> If I were to pick a favourite of mine, this would be it.


You can post all of them you want Marg!  I have many favorites..


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 6, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> You can post all of them you want Marg!  I have many favorites..


I love it, Ruthanne!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (May 6, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


>


Ohhh.... BB King! Yes!

We missed the chance to go see him (not our undoing), and every time we think about it, it hurts so bad.


----------



## asp3 (May 6, 2020)

A couple of my modern blues favorites.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 6, 2020)

asp3 said:


> A couple of my modern blues favorites.


I like him a lot, too!   ❣


----------



## asp3 (May 6, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I like him a lot, too!   ❣



I'm actually more of a Beth Hart fan, but since they play together so much he comes as part of the package.  I love his guitar playing but his vocals don't always work for me.


----------



## oldman (May 6, 2020)

Not a big Blues fan, but I do like B.B. King.


----------



## RadishRose (May 6, 2020)

I'm still laughing after all these years....


----------



## oldman (May 6, 2020)

I like John Lee Hooker’s song, “Boom Boom.”


----------



## oldman (May 6, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 6, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 6, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 6, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 6, 2020)




----------



## asp3 (May 7, 2020)

Here's someone younger playing the blues about 10 years ago, 14 year old guitarist Michaela Rae.  This is an instrumental but when she sings it's kind of sweet so one gets sweet blues which can be fun.


----------



## asp3 (Aug 11, 2020)

This one just played in my rotation.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Wren (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Wren (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 11, 2021)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 11, 2021)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Gary O' (May 11, 2021)

I could listen to this guy all day, and all night
(actually, I have)


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 11, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> I could listen to this guy all day, and all night
> (actually, I have)


I'm totally with you on that, Gary.


----------



## Wren (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (May 12, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


>


I would not have expected that combination of musicians together at all but that is fabulous.  Even Phil Collins when he used to play the drums. Very entertaining.


----------



## Irwin (May 12, 2021)

The great Otis Rush:


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Wren (May 12, 2021)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 12, 2021)




----------



## RnR (May 12, 2021)

A little known Australian blues group but a favourite of mine after seeing them at a Gold Coast Blues festival years ago.






Announced today ... Bluesfest 2021 has been rescheduled ... probably Australia's biggest blues festival and very famous/popular down here. Bluesfest was cancelled in March for the second year running after a COVID outbreak in Brisbane spread to the Byron Bay area.


----------



## Mr. Ed (May 14, 2021)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 22, 2021)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Irwin (Jul 3, 2021)

I thought this would be apropos since today is the 50th anniversary of Jim Morrison's demise at the age of 27.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jul 4, 2021)

I really enjoy older, acoustic blues - Mississippi Delta Blues

Robert Johnson, Huddie Ledbetter, Mississippi John Hurt, Sonny Terry and Brownie McGhee...


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Devi (Jul 4, 2021)

Mick Jagger, Bill Wyman, Charlie Watts, Ry Cooder, Nicky Hopkins - It Hurts Me Too


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Feelslikefar (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 4, 2021)

My all list would be way too long, here is the one that first came to mind.  I got to see Sweet Emma do this live, will never forget it.  She was paralyzed and had to play the piano with one hand.  You can here it in the recording.





Great thread by the way, lots of great music!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Nathan (Aug 4, 2021)

Hell yeah, Otis Reading, Jimi Hendrix,Janis Joplin, Stevie Ray Vaughn + many others!  Brings tears tears to my eyes....

 Some Hendrix:





OK,  Stevie Ray too:






Aw, don't forget Amy Winehouse :


----------



## Nathan (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 5, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> I really enjoy older, acoustic blues - Mississippi Delta Blues
> 
> Robert Johnson, Huddie Ledbetter, Mississippi John Hurt, Sonny Terry and Brownie McGhee...


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 7, 2021)

Late great Gary Moore....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Feelslikefar (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Feelslikefar (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Pepper (Oct 31, 2021)

Blues can be fun:


----------



## Feelslikefar (Oct 31, 2021)

The Blues to me is a 'Feeling'.
Upbeat or Sorrow.
Happy or Sad, it just has to come from the heart.


----------



## Jackie23 (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Irwin (Oct 31, 2021)

Bad Penny Blues was Paul McCartney's inspiration for Lady Madona.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## oldpop (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## oldpop (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## RnR (Nov 3, 2021)

Love the Blues ... think my favourite is this number by the Backsliders, a three piece Australian blues based band who have been have been playing and touring the Aussie festival circuit and recording since late 1986. Band details.


----------



## Irwin (Nov 4, 2021)

oldpop said:


>


Their version of Stormy Monday gives me goosebumps.


----------



## HarryHawk (Nov 4, 2021)

One of my all time favorites sung by two legends.  Play guitar Johnny, Play guitar --


----------



## HarryHawk (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Jackie23 (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Wren (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## oldpeculier (Dec 25, 2021)

How did I miss this thread?


----------



## oldpeculier (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## oldpeculier (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## oldpeculier (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Jackie23 (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Feelslikefar (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## AnnieA (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## AnnieA (Feb 20, 2022)

James Govan at the Rum Boogie Cafe, Beale Street, Memphis.  Cannot count how many times I went to see him.  His show stayed pretty consistent ...but consistently wonderful and never got old.  He passed away in 2014 and I haven't been back to Rum Boogie since.  RIP, James Govan.   You are so missed.


*James starts at .27*


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 3, 2022)

Mike Bloomfield guitarist


----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Mr. Ed (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 3, 2022)

St. Paul And The Broken Bones: NPR Music Tiny Desk Concert

(These guys opened for The Rolling Stones a few years back)

"Close your eyes and listen, and you might imagine someone who looks a bit like Otis Redding. Open them, and you're likely to see someone who looks more like your neighborhood bank teller. That man standing on my desk in the golden shoes is Paul Janeway. He was, in fact, a bank teller in Alabama not long ago — and this stupendous seven-piece band from Birmingham has only been doing this since 2012. But take a look at this Tiny Desk Concert and you'll see why St. Paul And The Broken Bones' music is so winning. It's got heart and soul and flair, with a well-worn sound buoyed by strong, fresh songwriting." -- BOB BOILEN


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 3, 2022)

Tedeschi Trucks Band: Tiny Desk Concert

The *Tedeschi Trucks Band* (/təˈdɛski/) is an American blues and blues rock group based in Jacksonville, Florida. Formed in 2010, the band is led by married couple Susan Tedeschi and Derek Trucks.

March 25, 2016 by FELIX CONTRERAS When singer-guitarist Susan Tedeschi sings and plays, you can hear the sound move from the Mississippi Delta up to Chicago. As this video shows, she can dispense uptempo dance grooves and coax her voice around the anguished lyric of the blues. At the same time, guitarist Derek Trucks seems to summon forth the entirety of contemporary music when he slides his bottle neck up and down the fretboard. As you'll see, The Tedeschi Trucks Band functions in the service of a collective vision that celebrates the blues, jazz and so much more.​







wiki

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tedeschi_Trucks_Band


----------



## Pinky (Apr 3, 2022)

@JonSR77 .. Love the Tiny Desk series. Here's Brittany Howard from Alabama Shakes.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Apr 3, 2022)

two of my favorite blues musicians...


​


----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Feelslikefar (Apr 3, 2022)

From 1940/41 Big Bill Broonzy, a great recording of a great song.


----------



## SeniorBen (Apr 3, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> two of my favorite blues musicians...
> 
> 
> View attachment 215799​


That looks like Hubert Sumlin on the left. I'm not sure who that is on the right, but it's neither Muddy Waters or Howlin' Wolf.


----------



## Tish (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 4, 2022)

Tish said:


>


WOW!!! Fantastic....the guitar tone and skill is incredible.....first time I have heard the band....Thanks!!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> WOW!!! Fantastic....the guitar tone and skill is incredible.....first time I have heard the band....Thanks!!!


You are most welcome.


----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## oldpeculier (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## oldpeculier (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## oldpeculier (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## oldpeculier (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 7, 2022)

This is not my favorite blues music, but it is my guitar playing the blues with some jazz changes. I am not trying to compare my playing with the any artists that are "in the business", I am sharing my love for the blues, and how I expressed it. I hope you enjoy. 

https://audiomack.com/paco-dennis/song/would-you-like-to-dance


----------



## oldpeculier (Apr 7, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> This is not my favorite blues music, but it is my guitar playing the blues with some jazz changes. I am not trying to compare my playing with the any artists that are "in the business", I am sharing my love for the blues, and how I expressed it. I hope you enjoy.
> 
> https://audiomack.com/paco-dennis/song/would-you-like-to-dance


Smooth and relaxing, Dennis.


----------



## oldpeculier (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> This is not my favorite blues music, but it is my guitar playing the blues with some jazz changes. I am not trying to compare my playing with the any artists that are "in the business", I am sharing my love for the blues, and how I expressed it. I hope you enjoy.
> 
> https://audiomack.com/paco-dennis/song/would-you-like-to-dance


You are amazing, I love it.


----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 12, 2022)

Muddy Waters & The Rolling Stones - Baby Please Don't Go - Live At Checkerboard Lounge...


----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 13, 2022)

Tish said:


>


My wife loves Etta James...


----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Feelslikefar (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 16, 2022)

Gee!  I though you would never ask.  I love "Alimony Boogie" by Johnny Otis.  I dedicate this song to all you guys that did your women wrong and the judge told you to pay alimony or you'd go to jail.


----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 16, 2022)

A lot of people don't know where rock n roll started.  No, it was not Elvis!  Sorry.  The very, very 1st rock and roll song ever recorded was Rocket 88 by Jackie Brenston and his Delta Cats in 1951.  I always liked this song because Rocket 88 refers to an Oldsmobile car.  I know this because my 2nd car was a 1956 Oldsmobile 98; with all the bells and whistles.


----------



## Devi (Apr 16, 2022)

One of my favorites: Rolling Stones, Ry Cooder — Jammin' with Edward — It Hurts Me Too


----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 18, 2022)

if you are looking for some new blues musicians to listen to...

List of Blues Musicians

tons of names I never heard of...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_blues_musicians


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 19, 2022)

Note in the picture, a young John McVie,  later to be a founder member of Fleetwood Mac.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 19, 2022)

Anson Funderburgh & the rockets featuring Sam Myres


----------



## Tish (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## HarryHawk (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## oldpeculier (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Jackie23 (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## oldpeculier (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Capt Lightning (May 2, 2022)

The late, great Gary Moore live at Montreux


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Bella (May 2, 2022)

Buddy Guy/Jeff Beck - Mustang Sally


----------



## GoneFishin (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 2, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Devi (May 12, 2022)

Soul? Blues? Here's Miss Aretha from 1967:


----------



## ElCastor (May 12, 2022)

Someone has probably mentioned this, but Scott Joplin's The Entertainer is considered to be Jazz Blues, and is one of my two favorite piano pieces, along with Beethoven's Fur Elise.


----------



## Bella (May 12, 2022)

Sugar Pie Desanto - Baby What You Want Me To Do


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Llynn (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Bella (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (May 24, 2022)




----------



## timoc (May 25, 2022)

Ruth, I love all sorts of music, not sure what is or isn't 'blues', but will this do?


----------



## Jackie23 (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 26, 2022)




----------



## JonSR77 (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Jackie23 (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 10, 2022)

Tish said:


>


 

 I have played this on my walks....love it. It is Brian Grey, playing both guitar and piano....as above also. Thanks Tish!


----------



## Tish (Jun 11, 2022)

@Paco Dennis, You are most welcome.


----------



## Bella (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


>


Oh I love that song!


----------



## MikeyDude (Dec 30, 2022)

I'm not sure if this has been posted, but... 

Gary Moore - Still Got the Blues.


----------



## MikeyDude (Dec 30, 2022)

Gamma - Wish I was

AWESOME Ronnie Montrose solo!


----------



## MikeyDude (Dec 31, 2022)

Uh oh! It's killer!!!!


----------



## timoc (Jan 1, 2023)

A Touch of the Blues​


----------

